# Take a guess what this is



## Duck Slipper (Aug 15, 2022)

This was caused by a Stinkbug. Last summer we had a Stinkbug population explosion, but they didn’t harm any of the orchids. This Stinkbug was smaller and I assume a different specie than last years pest. He got squashed before I thought to take a pic.


----------



## abax (Aug 16, 2022)

I witnessed the stink bug explosion last summer. Only one in the greenhouse for a few hours and did some
munching.The damage was ugly, but the Phrag. seemed not to mind all that much. Perhaps I was lucky.
I encourage spiders in my gh and they seem to do a fine job disposing of unwanted bugs.


----------

